# Finished mimb snorkle



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

the mimb snorkle parts list is dead on. got my parts from a buddy who is a plummer for free, but they would have been $80 from lowes. Kawasaki BF 750--- 100 pounds of **** stuffed into a 5 pound bag. i got a great idea out of this. ..how bout unstead of 50 screws..... VELCRO strips to hold all the plastics on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good job


----------

